# Reblog if you're a 90's kid!



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry.

I was just wondering how these "generations" are defined? I used to think it was by a sense of identity, but I realized that's probably not it because too many people complain. Maybe it's very generally and looking at events, or trends or all of it, or maybe it's supported by senses of identity (which has to do with culture...)? I use 90 kids as an example because, like the 20's, 60's, 70's, 80's, we see they have some strange very strong sense of identity rooted around television and other forms of nostalgia-inducing entertainment. also why am I saying they, I'm one of them. 

How? Especially here, on Personality Cafe? Do we go by what certain other people have studied, observed, and established? What's going on with that?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you dying to group people our age? Well we dominate this site so I don't quite see it as a priority


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Are you dying to group people our age? Well we dominate this site so I don't quite see it as a priority


I'm not really sure what you mean, but I was asking how these generations are defined and of the priorities, since it doesn't seem to be organized by specific intervals, and since they're so open to interpretation, how PerC chooses them for the site, blahcetra.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a 90's kid, but I was born in 1993, so I missed a lot of stuff that many other 90's kids would remember. Many of those who call themselves 90's kids, were actually born in the late 80's but spent their childhoods in the 90's. Many of my college upperclassmen, as well as graduate students are self-proclaimed 90's kids, but they were born in the 80's. I think that my childhood didn't really begin until around 2000, when I was 6, when I started to notice the world and people more, having moved from Texas to Virginia, and began my public school education with real grades that did matter.

For most of the 1990's, I really was too young to know, understand, or care about much of the popular culture. There's a lot of stuff in there that many 90's kids would know about that I am blissfully unaware of. I'm much more of a 00's kid in terms of what my actual experiences have been. I'd personally say that my childhood began more or less in 2000 and ended in about 2010.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Cat dog
Courage the cowardly dog
Doug
All that
The Amanda bynes show
Pokemon

erm probably a lot more it has been a while


----------

